# Cooked beans (pinto & kidney) Are they good for my chi mix?



## CaptainF (Sep 4, 2016)

A lot of itching since I had to change raw kibble (Costco did not have the "small dog" variety which I bought prior.

I am thinking of taking him off it for awhile, just to see if he is allergic.

I plan to cook his food & was thinking chicken, oatmeal & dry beans for starters.

What do you think? I will also give him 2-3 raw chicken drumsticks weekly. :study::study::study:


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

My dogs don't eat raw. So I honestly don't know. 
I've never given my dogs beans either. I'm not sure if they'd even it. 
I hope he does better with his new diet.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think beans will be OK to give to your dog. Many 'quality' foods have peas in them. If you cook it for him, maybe you could add chicken broth/stock or beef to 'wet' the dish down a little? Maybe a doggie vitamin to make sure he is getting all the nutrients he needs. Many people do cook for their pets. good luck. 

As for his itchiness-- have you ever asked about the blood test they have for allergies? I asked for it, and it came back for only ONE positive---fleas!!! She had been to dog camp, and on the way home we walked her in some tall grass. I noticed a flea, and immediately bathed her and gave her that medication that kills the remaining fleas. Oh well, at least I found out that she WASN'T allergic to anything else!


----------

